# Welcome To Spoiled Maltese Jessica



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

JESSICA!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

[attachment=41854:welcome_0108.JPG]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome to SM, Jessica!!!

Bob and Marsha


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome!

I saw the little girl you had available on Rhapsody's website, and she was adorable!!

She's no longer there, so I'm assuming she found a home, but she sure was a cutie!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

:SM Rocks!: Welcome to Spoiled Maltese.......So glad you are here......Your going to love it!!!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:welcome1: :SM Rocks!:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome! Glad you're here. Beware, some of us are....a little silly at times.... :blush: 

[attachment=41855:Welcome_rs.jpg]


----------

